# red eye tree frog setup questions



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

i've been do some research on making a big(45gal) viv for my red eye tree frog. I have the back ground setup. been looking at pics of setups. I'm seeing alot that have no ground just full water. so my question is. what's the best for them? also pics of your setup would be great info also.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

What in the bottom is generally to stimulate breeding. You go either route, substrate or water...don't worry, they are excellent swimmers. I'm not keeping redeyes yet but plan to very soon. I honestly would probably go with a running water setup.


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

see that's my thought too. but after seeing all most all setup with no ground(all water) it confused me. i was think something along the lines of this 










just a small river made of plexy glass. flowing into maybe a bigger pond.


----------

